# How do you fatten up a rabbit



## CMH (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a 2 yr. old male french lop and he is getting a little thin. He has been dewormed & he eats fine. He gets rabbit pellets everyday along with half a piece of apple or pear. Is there anything that I can feed him to put some weight back on him.

thank you


----------



## Oscar (Oct 7, 2005)

I have much the same problem with my rabbits about this time of year. I have tried a number of things that have worked to some degree: black oil sunflower seeds (hull and all), those pressed seed/nut/fruit treat sticks made especially for bunnies (I get them at Tractor Supply Co. because they do not sell them in the grocery stores around here), beet pulp shreds, yogurt rabbit treats, apples, banana peels, whole limbs of apple trees for the bark.... Basically, I feed them whatever is high in calories but ALSO high in fiber. Make sure you give high fiber foods. Do not give low-fiber treats (like melon, crackers, cheerios, corn chips, toast) freely and supply hay thinking the dumb bunny is going to eat his hay to fulfil daily fiber requirements. He will sit in that hutch, ignoring his hay, until you come out with more treats. This will lead to a long, excruciating death for your rabbit due to GI problems. Believe me, I know.


----------



## CMH (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you for the advice. I will go & get him some of the black oil sunflower seeds with hulls & some of the bunny treats from Tractor Supply. I have tried alfalfa cubes but he doesn't want them. I haven't tried to feed him beet pulp shreds, yours will eat them? I soak the beet pulp in hot water & mix it with our old pony's feed because she can't eat hay, but I never thought to try to feed them to the rabbit.

thanks again


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Jul 21, 2004)

Alfalfa hay is known to be fattening for them. Our favorite was getting a little thin and that's what the vet perscribed, and she quickly gained


----------



## DazzleBunny (Dec 21, 2005)

I have found that Calf Manna works great. Just a small scoop in the feed really helps.
Stephanie 
www.freewebs.com/dazzlebunnyacres


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I feed a handful of oats a day per rabbit. they love them and no problems with losing weight even in winter.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 1, 2006)

Danaus my rabbits were losing weight on a diet of half oats. What else are you feeding?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

TizWiz show formula. Can't say how much per day cause I measure with a scoop. Just remembered, scoop and food are inside, about 3/4 to 1 cup pellets plus lots of hay (mixed pasture hay, usually whatever I can get) or sycamore leaves or straw depending on the season and temperature. I don't cut the feed rations when temps drop, just add the oats. They also get a handful of pumpkin seeds every day for 2 to 3 weeks in early fall to help eliminate intestinal worms.


----------

